# Putting out a sample of each unwrapped soap for sniffing....



## AshleyR (Sep 7, 2009)

My CP soaps are wrapped in clear cello bags with holes punched in them so the soap can "breathe". 

I'm doing my first craft fair next weekend and just finished packaging about half the soaps I'm bringing. I only have about 12 bars of each scent and am a little worried that I may run out. (It's only a small fair so I'm sure I won't... but I'm just a little paranoid!) I wanted to put one unwrapped bar out in front of all the wrapped ones for people to sniff and touch, but I don't want to "waste" one of my good bars for that since I don't have a lot.

I do have some chunky end pieces (about 3/4") and I'm wondering if I should put those out (they look kind of ugly though and some aren't cut even), or cut those peices up into sample sized bars and let people just sniff a sample? My bags are clear anyway so they can already see how the actual bar looks.

I'm planning to give out free samples with every order, so I could use the leftover sample peices from these bars (I'll only put out one of each scent for sniffing) to give away. I have some B&B stuff too, so I thought I'd give a sample of whatever the person didn't buy so they can try it.

What do you think? Should I just suck it up and put out my nicest full sized bar from each batch (that's about $75 of lost product!) or just put a sample of each soap out for sniffing?


----------



## chrisinflorida (Sep 7, 2009)

I would put out just a sample for sniffing, either half a bar or a quarter...you decide.  If it were me I would trim up these end pieces if you use those and try to make them look as nice and uniform as possible.

I had totally forgot about needing samples for sniffing before I read your post.  I have signed up for 2 craft fairs so far, 1 in October and another in December.  It will be my first time too.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

I would trim them up too , or if you had cookie cutters or something to cut out shapes of the odd pieces . Or make into soap balls ? People are so visual in choosing product I would make it look the best you could , for the first times out . After people know what great soap you have they probably wouldn't care because they would already know it was good soap kwim.

Kitn


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I decided to go the sample route and cut up the chunky end pieces into small 1 oz-ish pieces with my crinkle cutter... they look pretty good, and I have enough peices to give some away while putting one out for people to sniff too!


----------

